# Texlive 2016

## YPenguin

Ich habe offenbar ein Problem mit dem Update auf 2016:

[blocks B      ] <dev-texlive/texlive-langgerman-2016 ("<dev-texlive/texlive-langgerman-2016" is hard blocking dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016)

[blocks B      ] <dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 ("<dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016" is hard blocking dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016)

[blocks B      ] <dev-texlive/texlive-langenglish-2016 ("<dev-texlive/texlive-langenglish-2016" is hard blocking dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016)

[blocks B      ] <media-libs/speex-1.2.0 ("<media-libs/speex-1.2.0" is blocking media-libs/speexdsp-1.2_rc3)

[blocks B      ] <dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016 ("<dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016" is blocking dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016)

[blocks B      ] <dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 ("<dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016" is blocking dev-texlive/texlive-langenglish-2016, dev-texlive/texlive-langgerman-2016)

[blocks B      ] <dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016 ("<dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016" is hard blocking dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016)

Ich werde nicht recht schlau draus.

<texlive-basic-2016 is blocking texlive-basic-2016?

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, hier wirst du manuell selbst mit eingreifen müssen.

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B ] <dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 ("<dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016" is hard blocking dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016)

  Sprich das installieren der neuen 2016er Version wird durch eine ältere/kleinere noch installierte Version durch einen harten Blocker gewollt (wahrscheinlich wegen bekannter Probleme) verhindert.

Hier wirst du die alte noch installierte Version erst selbst deinstallieren müssen, bevor die neuere installiert werden kann.

Zugegeben, gibt es unter Gentoo so nur noch sehr sehr selten.

Vorschlag: Versuche es etwa wie folgt:

Die blockierenden alten Paketversionen deinstallieren: 

```
emerge -av --unmerge texlive-langgerman texlive-basic texlive-langenglish texlive-latex
```

Und dann die neuen Versionen, am besten zusammen mit einem @world Update neu mit installieren lassen: 

```
emerge -avuDN @world texlive-langgerman texlive-basic texlive-langenglish texlive-latex
```

----------

## YPenguin

Weiß jemand, was sich an Texlive geändert hat?

----------

## YPenguin

Im englischen Forum spekulieren sie, dass der Maintainer von Tex nahezu inaktiv oder zumindest unkommunikativ sei.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, darf man fragen woran das Update jetzt noch scheitert?

----------

## mv

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Im englischen Forum spekulieren sie

 

Wo genau?

texlive-2016 hat m.W. durch inkompatible luatex-Erweiterungen ziemlich massive Änderungen erfahren. Es gab wohl kaum ein Paket, das luatex-Features nutzt (oder nutzen kann), an dem nicht herumgebastelt werden musste. Die meisten dieser Änderungen sind aber anscheinend nicht direkt für den Endanwender sichtbar: Man stellt wohl nur hie und da einmal einen Bugfix oder neuen Bug fest. Als Gentoo-Benutzer kennt man dieses Phänomen natürlich.

----------

## l3u

Nun ja, jetzt ist ja texlive 2016 auch noch als testing markiert – also so ganz ohne Ansage gibt es die Probleme ja nun nicht … ich würde halt mit dem Update einfach warten, bis es stable ist, wenn ich es nicht unbedingt brauche (was ich z. B. nicht tue).

----------

